# 2013 Dartmoor Classic



## Ron Keegan (7 Oct 2012)

Just an early heads up for CycleChat readers; the on-line entry system for next June's Dartmoor Classic goes live at 9 o'clock in the morning on Monday 29th October. Although another couple of hundred places will be available, a record sell-out is again expected. Last year, all 2800 slots were filled in 3 weeks. When it's time, click on www.dartmoorclassic.co.uk you'll kick yourself if you don't


----------



## Jerry Atrik (7 Oct 2012)

Look forward to it Ron as always . Still cant get over the headwind climbing up to Princetown this year , an absolute killer but a great day .


----------



## Falwheeler (7 Oct 2012)

Is that provisional date, a firm date now Ron?


----------



## Ron Keegan (8 Oct 2012)

Hi Falwheeler, The date of the Dartmoor Classic is now confirmed as Sun. 23rd June.. For us it was a choice of staying close - datewise - to where we were the past few years, or staying with the last Sunday in June, which is also when the event's been held. Our preferance was the 23rd, because it means we won't now clash with the Devon based charity ride, the Force Century Cycle Challenge. Hope that makes things clear. 

Cheers


----------



## Falwheeler (8 Oct 2012)

Thanks for that Ron, looking forward to it.


----------



## Ron Keegan (25 Oct 2012)

*Quick reminder, 2013 Dartmoor Classic entries open 9 a. m. on Monday !!! *


----------



## Ron Keegan (1 Nov 2012)

*Thursday p.m. now and less than 300 places remain.*


----------



## goodstevess (2 Nov 2012)

haha, yeah, Look forward to it Ron as always . Still cant get over the headwind climbing up to Princetown this year , an absolute killer but a great day .


----------



## Wild Rover (2 Nov 2012)

Not riding it this year (in fact I've stopped riding sportives altogether to concentrate on the longer distance audaxes), but I think the Dartmoor Classic (and Exmoor Beast) longer courses, would make an excellent basis for an audax course if, say, another 50-60kms could be bolted on.


----------



## tincaman (2 Nov 2012)

I think they are now down to the last 100 places out of 3000


----------



## Falwheeler (3 Nov 2012)

SOLD OUT


----------



## Ron Keegan (4 Nov 2012)

Thanks guys and gals for your fantastic support; your faith in our ability to provide _"The U.K's. best sportive experiennce." _is what motivates all of us in the Mid-Devon C.C. to keep working to keep you coming back.


----------



## deanarello (10 Nov 2012)

Ron Keegan said:


> Thanks guys and gals for your fantastic support; your faith in our ability to provide _"The U.K's. best sportive experiennce." _is what motivates all of us in the Mid-Devon C.C. to keep working to keep you coming back.


Dear Ron can you fix it for me to get one of them gold medals this year best mate?as i have got a silver for the last 3years,dont let the fact that ive voted the dartmoor the best sportive in cycle news, yet again infulence you,Just a bit of tounge in cheek welsh humor look foward to a chat again on 23rd of june,All the best Deano and everyone at pontypool rcc


----------



## Ron Keegan (14 Nov 2012)

I'll do my best to help you achive gold next time Deano. The main thing is, you made the cut again and secured one of the 3000 places in the event, something that hundreds of others didn't. If all goes well, I hope to actually take part in the ride next June. By then, I'll have qualified for my free T.V. licence and will be happy just to get round before it goes dark; a medal of any colur would be a bonus for me. Regards to all the Gals and Guys of the Pontypool C.C. and looking forward to meeting up with you again - this time at Newton Abbot Racecourse. Is it too corny to say "Saddle-up for the Dartmoor Classic"? Cheers. Ron


----------



## Wild Rover (8 Apr 2013)

Had a quick training spin around the 65 mile course this weekend (as I occasionally do if I'm short of time). You know, I think the climb up Trendlebeare is harder than the much-feared Holne Chase (although you may think differently). The moor was looking stunning on Saturday, and I'm sure will look even better by the event once all the trees have burst into life. Just hope the councils have done something about the condition of some of the roads by June, to make sure that you who are riding get the best out of your efforts.

And I still think Trendlebeare is a harder climb than Holne...


----------



## Ron Keegan (9 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the observations Wild Rover. With regard to " the condition of some of the roads by June", Ken Robertson (the event's chief organiser) has already sent information to to the county highways department, informing them of the event, identifying where repairs are required and requesting any surface dressing be completed at least 10 days before the big day.


----------

